# Revolt?



## atilis (Sep 15, 2005)

has anybody tried new product Revolt? it's supposed to be like winstrol-V. G-Hater


----------



## heavy (Sep 15, 2005)

I really, really doubt its anything like winstrol. That is just marketing hype.

Here is some info on revolt, from its manufacturer.

"REVOLT is legal because it is a progestin, and before anyone thinks "birth-control", remember that the illegal steriods trenbolone, nandrolone, and Methyl-Dien are ALL progestins too.

As a progestin, REVOLT is structurally related to the so-called abortion pill RU-486 and as such acts as an "anti-progesterone". Yes, this means decreased estrogen-like effects and the potential for an increase in libido. 

Research suggests that REVOLT has a half-life of about 6 hours, though it appears that it is closer to 10 hours based upon plasma levels maintained in our test subjects. It is not a 17-alkylated analog thus having very low potential for liver toxicity.

Results? REVOLT users report increased strength and recovery with amazing long lasting pumps the very first week of use. 

Progestins do not aromatize to estrogens and being a 5-alpha-reduced analog prevents conversion to DHT. Naturally the lack of estrogenic activity translates into low water retention and solid gains.

Supplement Facts
Serving Size: 1 Capsule 
Servings Per Container: 90 
Amount Per Serving
13-ethyl-3methoxygona-2, 5(10)-dien-17-one    25mg "

*Looks like GARBAGE to me...*


----------



## healthfreak (Sep 15, 2005)

any time its legal and is supposibly imitating an illegal product its BS. just get real winstrol. dont waste your money


----------



## DragonRider (Sep 16, 2005)

Some of that crap is an obvious outright lie.


----------



## tee (Sep 16, 2005)

Rules to live by: If its legal, it wont work, or if its legal and does happen to somewhat work, it wont be legal for long.


----------



## atilis (Sep 19, 2005)

Rules to live by: If its legal, it wont work, or if its legal and does happen to somewhat work, it wont be legal for long.
__________________

I agree.  Unfortunately, that has and continues to always be the trend.
There were a few good products before that ban. I hoping this is one that got by.
I will post my results.


----------

